# make menuconfig problem

## clarusthedogcow

so, i was trying to install a kernel, so i went emerge gentoo-sources and cd /usr/src/linux and those went fine, but when i do make menuconfig, i get this error

ecks-uh-bun-tuh linux # make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/util.o

scripts/basic/fixdep: line 1: /b43legacy: is a directory

scripts/basic/fixdep: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `C'

scripts/basic/fixdep: line 2: `   Copyright (C) 1996-2001, 2002, 2003, 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.'

make[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/util.o] Error 2

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

ecks-uh-bun-tuh linux # 

does anyone have any insight as to howto fix this problem and/or what the problem is?

----------

## wim-x

Not that I have any clue as to what the problem might be, but it might help to mention the gentoo-sources version number.

Also, have you tried to emerge it again and see if the problem persists? Is the symlink for /usr/src/linux set to the gentoo-sources just installed?

----------

## clarusthedogcow

I am not certain as to the version number, it is just the latest version as of yesterday, but i have emerged it 2 or three times with no success.  I did not make any symlinks, and if there is supposed to be a symlink, i didn't do one.

 here are all of the commands I did (i am root here):

emerge gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post the content of this :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

```

And

```

# emerge -pv gentoo-sources

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post emerge --info just to be sure too ?

----------

## clarusthedogcow

from emerge -pv gentoo-sources:

ecks-uh-bun-tuh src # emerge -pv gentoo-sources 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3  USE="symlink -build" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

ecks-uh-bun-tuh src #

from ls -la:

ecks-uh-bun-tuh / # cd /usr/src 

ecks-uh-bun-tuh src # ls -la 

total 1

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 136 2008-03-25 20:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 368 2007-04-19 20:00 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   0 2007-04-19 18:54 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  22 2008-03-25 20:48 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 728 2008-03-25 21:00 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

ecks-uh-bun-tuh src # 

from emerge --info:

ecks-uh-bun-tuh src # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-12-generic i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-12-generic i686 mobile AMD Duron(tm)

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Mar 2008 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl aiglx alsa aoss asf berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg mad midi mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline real reflection samba session spell spl sqlite ssl svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode vidix win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

ecks-uh-bun-tuh src # 

hope this helps javascript:emoticon(' :Very Happy: ')

----------

## d2_racing

Everything seems to be fine...what is going on ?

----------

## clarusthedogcow

i have no idea, im new to gentoo but ive used linux for years, and this is the first time ive tried compiling my own kernel. If it makes any difference, this is running in ubuntu. ive done the whole installation like this and ive just chrooted in and all that.  up til now its worked perfectly. thanks on the quick reply

----------

## clarusthedogcow

in case i cant get this to work, do you have any opinions towards the other kernels?

----------

## The Unknown

Try running

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make defconfig
```

 first and then 

```
make menuconfig
```

----------

## clarusthedogcow

no luck, when i do that, i get

ecks-uh-bun-tuh linux # make defconfig

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/basic/fixdep: line 1: /b43legacy: is a directory

scripts/basic/fixdep: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `C'

scripts/basic/fixdep: line 2: `   Copyright (C) 1996-2001, 2002, 2003, 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.'

make[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o] Error 2

make: *** [defconfig] Error 2

ecks-uh-bun-tuh linux # 

although, what i now realize is that i have b43-fwcutter installed, do you think that may be related to the /b43legacy line

----------

## clarusthedogcow

nvm the b43 thing, i rmdir'ed it and it gave the same error with /bin instead, might want to keep that javascript:emoticon(' :Wink: ')

----------

## The Unknown

I'm not sure, maybe try running

```
make clean
```

 first, or try using vanilla-sources

----------

## clarusthedogcow

thanks dude the make clean worked, I may now bask in the glory of Gentoo (at least the kernel config)

----------

## The Unknown

your welcome  :Wink:  and welcome to Gentoo.

----------

## The Unknown

I still highly suggest running 

```
make defconfig
```

 first, it will give you the defaults provided the arch's maintainer and then go from there.

----------

## Darth Marley

Do you have gentoolkit installed, and have you read about eselect kernel?

----------

## d2_racing

I have learn something here... make clean can repair the make menuconfig error. Nice.

----------

## d2_racing

Since it will be your first kernel, maybe you should read this : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539024.html

----------

